# Eurocup Qualifications Playoffs 11 Nov



## OddsPoster (Nov 7, 2011)

Full Time Result  
Closes  1 X 2  
11 Nov 21:00 Bosnia & Herzegovina - Portugal 2.90 3.15 2.42 +51 
11 Nov 21:05 Turkey - Croatia 2.42 3.15 2.90 +51 
11 Nov 21:15 Czech Republic - Montenegro 1.73 3.50 4.75 +51 
11 Nov 21:45 Estonia - Ireland 2.90 3.15 2.42 +51


----------



## A_Skywalker (Nov 7, 2011)

Damn, nice odds on Portugal. 
Turkey- Croatia will be a killer.


----------



## kodexx (Nov 9, 2011)

In Bosnia is hard to play ,they have a great support of fans and is not gonna be easy Portugal there... but the portugal is better team..I think that portugal is not gonna lose this game....
Turkey- Croatia   this game is unpredictable   ::: coach of Croatia Bilic have a good squad with good players...
                          But they play bad.....Somethigs wrong there....
                          So in this game anything is possible.....My tip here is both team scorer


----------



## cayuga (Nov 9, 2011)

hi, i'm in Turkey. we can't play good in group matches every time but we play succesfull in playoffs everyone know it. ın Turkey everyone believe our team and we will win this match!


----------



## BgFutbol (Nov 9, 2011)

*Bosnia & Herzegovina - Portugal*

Bosnia qualified for the playoffs with a 1-1 draw at France and they were the better team whole match. 
Portugal also played a match that decided its fate, they lost 1-2 to Denmark which sent them to second place in the group behind Denmark. 
Portugal will play without Dani and Silvio as they are injured, Almeida and Pepe return and these are the positive news for Portugal. 
What I expect is a thrilling and entertaing clash of two teams that are almost equal. A match under 2.5 goals.
Prediction: Under 2.5 

GL


----------



## BgFutbol (Nov 11, 2011)

Good, good..



			
				BgFutbol said:
			
		

> *Bosnia & Herzegovina - Portugal*
> 
> Bosnia qualified for the playoffs with a 1-1 draw at France and they were the better team whole match.
> Portugal also played a match that decided its fate, they lost 1-2 to Denmark which sent them to second place in the group behind Denmark.
> ...


----------

